# Dave Hurt.



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

I am trying to locate the whereabouts of my old shipmate from the Shell Tanker "Zenatia" in 1959 / 60 by the name of Dave Hurt. He was originally from Birmingham and was last heard of in Auckland N.Z. 
Phil Hughes.


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*Dave Hurt*

I thank Len Mathieson for passing on the address of my shipmate Dave Hurt and I have made contact but received the sad news that Dave "crossed the bar" in 2012. Thanks again.
Vindi Phil.


----------

